
Why big companies suck and startups should beat them - divia
http://www.xobni.com/blog/2007/02/05/salesgenie-why-big-companies-suck-and-startups-should-beat-them/
======
Sam_Odio
I liked the article, but had a hard time connecting it to the title.

I think, based on the title, the author was implying that SalesGenie is a "big
company" while GoDaddy is a startup. GoDaddy is younger, but it's not much
smaller. SalesGenie.com's revenue in '05 was $383 million while GoDaddy's
estimated revenue was $200 million.

Sources: <http://biz.yahoo.com/e/070315/iusa10-k.html>
[http://www.marketwatch.com/News/Story/Story.aspx?guid=%7BBE70F068-321F-4777-8640-ECAACDBA077D%7D&source;=blq%2Fyhoo&dist;=yhoo&siteid;=yhoo](http://www.marketwatch.com/News/Story/Story.aspx?guid=%7BBE70F068-321F-4777-8640-ECAACDBA077D%7D&source=blq%2Fyhoo&dist=yhoo&siteid=yhoo)

~~~
brezina
Good call Sam. I should have chosen a better title. Maybe something like, "If
you have $2.5M to spend on marketing you should at least spend $15/hr on
website testing."

The funniest thing is if you google "salesgenie superbowl commercial" our blog
is the second result.

[http://www.google.com/search?source=ig&hl;=en&q;=salesgenie+superbowl+commercial&btnG;=Google+Search](http://www.google.com/search?source=ig&hl=en&q=salesgenie+superbowl+commercial&btnG=Google+Search)

We got a lot of click-throughs from a small town in Iowa which happens to be
the home of Salesgenie.

~~~
danielha
Oh man, that commercial is pure cheese.

If you guys ever somehow drunkenly decide to blow $2.5M on a commercial, make
sure to include gratuitous explosions and an extended car chase sequence.
Then, of course, relate it back to email somehow at the end.

------
AF
This article doesn't make too much sense to me.

First of all, as Sam mentioned, the companies aren't that much different in
size. GoDaddy is not a startup, it is now a pretty large company and anyone
who has money to throw around on Super Bowl commercials certainly isn't a
little guy.

Second, GoDaddy and SalesGenie have nothing to do with each other. GoDaddy
sells domain names, SalesGenie deals with businesses needing sales leads.
While it is silly that they didn't test in Firefox, their market probably
doesn't use Firefox that much. I'm willing to bet that 99% of their customers
use IE so it really doesn't matter that much.

Third, the number of people who actually know who Kevin Rose is or can
recognize him is very small relatively. So while including him in their
commercial might get a lot of webbies talking about it, it won't have any
effect on the vast majority of their potential customers.

This article made a lot of apples to oranges comparisons.

------
ivan
this is the result of making simple things (un)done in the most complicated
way :)

